
Ask HN: Forget about Snapchat and Instagram, what is Sarahah? - mikehines
The app has been the #1 free app in AppStore for a couple months now. Curious about its growth story.
======
oblib
One of my kids and his girlfriend just joined it. I looked at it briefly.

From what I got it is a place that lets people tell you what they like or
don't like about you.

This, from what I gathered, is supposed to help you grow as a person.

I could be completely off base but this is the gist of what I got in the
little time I looked at it.

------
alistproducer2
Seriously? I think you're looking for "Show HN"

~~~
nkkollaw
Doubt it.

They have articles on it on many publications. It seems like a famous app.

What a crappy name, though.

